# Baitwell Completed!!!!!!



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is my newly built baitwell. It is rigged to fit on the swim ladder and screw into my washdown, or hang a bilge off the side. This will allow me to have more space in the boat and also more room for live bait. I was going to use a trash can, but this is insulated and also looks a bit better on the boat. Easy to make with about 40 dollars in it.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice work and very functional. Thanks for posting. I'm looking at building one myself.


----------



## fishb8 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice. What size cooler is that? I was thinking about using the same type of cooler in the 8 gallon size. I fish from a jon boat so space is limited.


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

I am assuming that is your very nice boat doesn't have a live well? Looks like a great idea!


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

It does, just needed more room for live bait.


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

i have one that i built out of a square deep cooler using the same logic. toss the hose and pump over the side and when she fills up it starts going back out over the side. it works really good with shad up here and they are usually very hard to keep alive. cant really see much but it is the blue cooler


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice looking setup, the only thing I would have done different would have been to keep the screw on lid so the water wouldn't splash out in bumpy seas. Well that and mine wouldn't have looked near as nice.:doh


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Might want to reconsider the clear lid. Dark is better. Baits tend to live longer when kept in the dark. I like the looks of the clear lid better, though. 

Good looking set-up. I hope it balances on your boat ok.


----------

